# night light



## ahalfastranch2 (May 22, 2015)

My chicks are 14 weeks old and have been using a 5 wt red bulb at night in their coop. Do they still need light in the coop or should it be dark?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Personally I think they would be ok without the light. But make sure the coop is completely secure. In the dark chickens r like sitting ducks so they make easy prey.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lights are really only used for the warmth. If they are done with needing it for that reason then the light needs to go off. They found chickens do not sleep well at night if there is any light. Which is why my roosters crow in the middle of the night when there's a full moon.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

I mistakenly used a white light heat lamp on my first chicks and I probably used it longer than I should have. they stayed up around the clock and ate tons of feed, but I knew no better. when I finally weened them off the lamp their food consumption dropped about 50%. I thought something was wrong until I put 2 and 2 together. sleep/rest is just as important for proper growth and development as getting enough nutrients I believe. that is actually what they do in chicken houses. leave bright lights on 24/7 so all the birds do is sit, eat, crap, grow, repeat...


----------



## ahalfastranch2 (May 22, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. It really helps. I'm a first time chick mom so I'm trying to do everything right the first time.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

don't worry about doing everything right the first time. just learn as much as you can and learn from mistakes. ask lots of questions and be proactive. trial and error works every time! ...such is life
you will find that most chickens are very easy to raise and pretty forgiving. just follow basics and protect their vulnerabilities


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

ahalfastranch2 said:


> Thanks for the advice. It really helps. I'm a first time chick mom so I'm trying to do everything right the first time.


Don't be afraid to ask if you're not certain. I don't often disagree with Rosco but I will here, trial and error when dealing with living beings can hurt both them and human when it turns out to be a serious error.

Those of us that are here are here to help each other and when the mood strikes, have tons of fun.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

I guess I meant trial and error in a little looser context...Robin is right in her statement . I just meant something more along the lines of be a student of your birds. ie if you change feed (trial) and notice they don't lay as often (error), then obviously aren't getting the same nutrients. 
and as Robin said, ALWAYS ask questions. we are always glad to help AND learn from your experiences as well. sorry for the ill-stated advice


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

rosco47 said:


> I guess I meant trial and error in a little looser context...Robin is right in her statement . I just meant something more along the lines of be a student of your birds. ie if you change feed (trial) and notice they don't lay as often (error), then obviously aren't getting the same nutrients.
> and as Robin said, ALWAYS ask questions. we are always glad to help AND learn from your experiences as well. sorry for the ill-stated advice


Someone has to keep you in line.

Seriously though, I've made the mistake of making a blanket statement a few times and it either left the person more confused or had an oops occur. I try not to do that any more. They can't see me when I'm talking and I can't see them. So, I try to be more specific. Will not say it always happens which means someone comes behind me and goes, what?


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

Haha night light for chicks lol 5 watts doesn't put out much warmth I'm thinking


----------



## ahalfastranch2 (May 22, 2015)

The night light was for light not warmth. I thought they needed to be able to see at night but I know better now. They like it dark


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Stick around, you might teach us some new stuff too. While we can get a little off track sometimes, it's still all about the birds.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

I saw a video a while back where a guy ran LED rope around the inside of the coop so his hens could see if they fell off the roost. That's redic. Like Ritz chicken coop llol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Glad you decided to rejoin us, Rosco.


----------

